# Toro 2 stroke mower free on road!



## joe25DA (Jun 4, 2021)

What makes the story worth telling is that I was on my way to buy 2, beat toro proline 21”s with Kawasaki’s. I’ve had lots ove toro 21”s. Suzuki and Kawasaki. I think the 1981-2015 mowers with those engines were the best. Anyway, on the way to get those mowers I saw this on the side of the road. The guy had just wheeled it to the curb. I grabbed it said thank you and called the guy I was buying from and said I’d have to pass. Got it to the shop and she fired on fresh fuel on two pulls. Runs like a clock. Cleaned up like new. The guy got it from his sister who drained the fuel and let it sit not used for a few years. He didn’t want a 2 stroke mower for some reason.
before a good cleaning 
and after when I got it home


----------



## furb (Jun 5, 2021)

I just dropped one off at the local consignment auction. Self propel stopped work. I didn’t know they were desirable.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 5, 2021)

furb said:


> I just dropped one off at the local consignment auction. Self propel stopped work. I didn’t know they were desirable.


This one is push no self propel. If they are beat to piss, then it’s just another used up mower. If the machine is descent, and maintained them there is value. This one was like new. Which is why I made a big deal of it.


----------



## furb (Jun 5, 2021)

This one was nice, key start too. I tried to give it away to a few people but no bites.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 5, 2021)

furb said:


> This one was nice, key start too. I tried to give it away to a few people but no bites.


I’m not surprised. I would have taken it. My cousin and brother in law would have. I’m sure I know other guys too. There is a market for vintage mowers, but not like vintage tractors or even chainsaws. I don’t discriminate any vintage equipment. Especially stuff from the mid 70s to mid 90s.


----------



## furb (Jun 5, 2021)

Around here it’s lawn boy collectors or guys that hoard anything but let it rot outside. I used to keep any vintage I found but it’s becoming a burden to store everything.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 5, 2021)

furb said:


> Around here it’s lawn boy collectors or guys that hoard anything but let it rot outside. I used to keep any vintage I found but it’s becoming a burden to store everything.


Used it today for 90 minutes. Ran great and my grass was high.


----------



## saxman (Jun 5, 2021)

I’ve got one that was given to me by a person moving. It’s a 1985 model Toro with the Suzuki 2 cycle engine. It runs fine, I always have chainsaw gas mixed so it’s no problem. Those old Toro mowers had cast aluminum decks that never rotted out and were fairly light. It was worth what I gave for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 5, 2021)

saxman said:


> I’ve got one that was given to me by a person moving. It’s a 1985 model Toro with the Suzuki 2 cycle engine. It runs fine, I always have chainsaw gas mixed so it’s no problem. Those old Toro mowers had cast aluminum decks that never rotted out and were fairly light. It was worth what I gave for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 2 stroke Suzuki is a fantastic engine. This is my 4th with that mill. Great power and will last forever with basic maintenance


----------



## furb (Jun 14, 2021)

I just got a cherry one off the road today. Engine is off the deck and some other pieces in a box.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 14, 2021)

furb said:


> I just got a cherry one off the road today. Engine is off the deck and some other pieces in a box.


Good find.


----------



## furb (Jun 17, 2021)

It’s four cycle. I gave it a look over today.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 17, 2021)

furb said:


> It’s four cycle. I gave it a look over today.


Could have Suzuki or Kawasaki.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Sep 21, 2021)

The great condition of this mower will be willing to pay for it


----------



## BrettS (Nov 8, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> What makes the story worth telling is that I was on my way to buy 2, beat toro proline 21”s with Kawasaki’s. I’ve had lots ove toro 21”s. Suzuki and Kawasaki. I think the 1981-2015 mowers with those engines were the best. Anyway, on the way to get those mowers I saw this on the side of the road. The guy had just wheeled it to the curb. I grabbed it said thank you and called the guy I was buying from and said I’d have to pass. Got it to the shop and she fired on fresh fuel on two pulls. Runs like a clock. Cleaned up like new. The guy got it from his sister who drained the fuel and let it sit not used for a few years. He didn’t want a 2 stroke mower for some reason.
> before a good cleaning View attachment 910705
> and after when I got it homeView attachment 910706


Brilliant wee engine, I have one on my mower body and it just cuts, have had it for years, going to need new rings at some stage as compression is down a bit.


----------

